# crypto moonshots megathread



## sytyl (Feb 16, 2021)

Any degen gamblers here?

I'm going all in on OLY, iniesta and puyol have been shilling it and the app seems alright, normies will eat this stuff up.

I am still seething about MUSE shooting up so high when just 5 days ago I didn't take the risk.

>post any hidden gems/2x's/10x's/100x's etc.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Feb 16, 2021)

open biz choose a random shitcoin and put your life savings into it


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 16, 2021)

ETH reasonably up to x5 by the end of 2021


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 16, 2021)

_Reminder op makes 200k + a year from his job alone btw he's only here to laugh at broke incels_


----------



## machinemoggingchad (Feb 16, 2021)

sytyl said:


> Any degen gamblers here?
> 
> I'm going all in on OLY, iniesta and puyol have been shilling it and the app seems alright, normies will eat this stuff up.
> 
> ...


$EGG on BSC is gonna moon x5 - x10
$HBAR - Google conference tmrw gonna increase value
$ADA - Long term x2 EOM


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Feb 16, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> _Reminder op makes 200k + a year from his job alone btw he's only here to laugh at broke incels_


Brutal


----------



## wagbox (Feb 16, 2021)

GRT $5 eom


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 16, 2021)

in


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 16, 2021)

machinemoggingchad said:


> $EGG on BSC is gonna moon x5 - x10
> $HBAR - Google conference tmrw gonna increase value
> $ADA - Long term x2 EOM


due diligence on EGG & HBAR?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh yes goyim invest in fucking artificial coins


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Feb 16, 2021)

rightfulcel said:


> Oh yes goyim invest in fucking artificial coins


oh yes goyim watch anime ooooh oppai onee chaan


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Feb 16, 2021)

lucidtobacco said:


> oh yes goyim watch anime ooooh oppai onee chaan


The Jews fear the Samuri


----------



## Pretty (Feb 16, 2021)

How much do u make @stytyl


----------



## sytyl (Feb 16, 2021)

machinemoggingchad said:


> $EGG on BSC is gonna moon x5 - x10
> $HBAR - Google conference tmrw gonna increase value
> $ADA - Long term x2 EOM


bsc is the next thing with these retarded eth gas fees, I just tried it, super fast, 10 cent fee for a transaction
might be a good time to get in


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 16, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> _Reminder op makes 200k + a year from his job alone btw he's only here to laugh at broke incels_


dedsrs?not that i care


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 16, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> dedsrs?not that i care


_allah is khhv_


----------



## Pretty (Feb 16, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> dedsrs?not that i care


He probably does computer programming


----------



## lutte (Feb 16, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> _Reminder op makes 200k + a year from his job alone btw he's only here to laugh at broke incels_


hazara
job

choose one


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 16, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> _allah is khhv_


Indeed, my lord is on a straight path. 

And I'm not autistic ik what you meant, what the fuck is wrong with you, you fucking satanist? Mocking God God who created you and feeds you everyday, you don't even desrve to live you fucking nigger, I'll put you on ignore

and @sytyl you are probably low iq for jfl reacting everything that is posted, i know you might mean"jfl toodly is gonna got so mad" but look at the bigger concept of things and dont be like @Maesthetic


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 16, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> He probably does computer programming


I probably didn't ask stfu, i didn't forget how you treated me before this you fucking nigger


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 16, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Indeed, my lord is on a straight path.
> 
> And I'm not autistic ik what you meant, what the fuck is wrong with you, you fucking satanist? Mocking God God who created you and feeds you everyday, you don't even desrve to live you fucking nigger, I'll put you on ignore
> 
> and @sytyl you are probably low iq for jfl reacting everything that is posted, i know you might mean"jfl toodly is gonna got so mad" but look at the bigger concept of things and dont be like @Maesthetic


The Lord is the Lord you retard 
He cant be impacted by human things 


He is alone and unique


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 16, 2021)

jfl where da fuk do you niggas find this stuff
reddit? 4chan?


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 16, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> jfl where da fuk do you niggas find this stuff
> reddit? 4chan?


inside a bag of holding


----------



## sytyl (Feb 16, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> jfl where da fuk do you niggas find this stuff
> reddit? 4chan?


biz/reddit/twitter/telegram/discord
do ur own research tho


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 16, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Indeed, my lord is on a straight path.
> 
> And I'm not autistic ik what you meant, what the fuck is wrong with you, you fucking satanist? Mocking God God who created you and feeds you everyday, you don't even desrve to live you fucking nigger, I'll put you on ignore
> 
> and @sytyl you are probably low iq for jfl reacting everything that is posted, i know you might mean"jfl toodly is gonna got so mad" but look at the bigger concept of things and dont be like @Maesthetic


_god did not create nor feed me

my parents did_


----------



## sytyl (Feb 16, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> The Lord is the Lord you retard
> He cant be impacted by human things
> 
> 
> He is alone and unique





Trungvu said:


> _god did not create nor feed me
> 
> my parents did_





Toodlydood said:


> Indeed, my lord is on a straight path.
> 
> And I'm not autistic ik what you meant, what the fuck is wrong with you, you fucking satanist? Mocking God God who created you and feeds you everyday, you don't even desrve to live you fucking nigger, I'll put you on ignore
> 
> and @sytyl you are probably low iq for jfl reacting everything that is posted, i know you might mean"jfl toodly is gonna got so mad" but look at the bigger concept of things and dont be like @Maesthetic


goys this a degen gamble / wagmi or ngmi thread not a religious one/beef thread


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 16, 2021)

Bought 2.5k EURO of BTC back in June when I wanted to buy something from Deep Web but later changed my mind. Glad I didn't buy anything.


----------



## machinemoggingchad (Feb 16, 2021)

sytyl said:


> bsc is the next thing with these retarded eth gas fees, I just tried it, super fast, 10 cent fee for a transaction
> might be a good time to get in


defo as we are speaking EGG just got to ATH


----------



## machinemoggingchad (Feb 16, 2021)

@sytyl what coins do u hold rn?


----------



## sytyl (Feb 16, 2021)

machinemoggingchad said:


> @sytyl what coins do u hold rn?


grt/oly and btc/eth
I haven't put much money into this, just trying to play for some x2-x10's tbh, good hobby


----------



## sytyl (Feb 16, 2021)

latest gem from biz








Ethereum Transaction Hash (Txhash) Details | Etherscan


Ethereum (ETH) detailed transaction info for txhash 0xb73b70e8fb21ff5b3c7b18f93ea50a16e0219e5cd5854c007560fc6bb668d899. The transaction status, block confirmation, gas fee, Ether (ETH), and token transfer are shown.




etherscan.io





dude spent $64 in gas fees to swap a dollar in X for a dollar in Y basically


----------



## recessed (Feb 16, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> jfl where da fuk do you niggas find this stuff
> reddit? 4chan?


just buy chainlink i "made" 300k off it since i bought it in march


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 17, 2021)

recessed said:


> just buy chainlink i "made" 300k off it since i bought it in march


12 billion market cap, window for 5, 10x has closed


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 17, 2021)

sytyl said:


> latest gem from biz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is why ETH is absolute shit


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 17, 2021)

sytyl said:


> Any degen gamblers here?
> 
> I'm going all in on OLY, iniesta and puyol have been shilling it and the app seems alright, normies will eat this stuff up.
> 
> ...


VeChain its going to be integrated into the entire vaping industry using blockchain to fight counterfeits it could easily soar to 5 dollars from 5 cents. Puffbar (an highly counterfited disposable vape device) is already integrating it into their system and they're launching in two days


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Feb 17, 2021)

BNB 1k eoy


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Feb 17, 2021)

I invested a little bit in all the low value shitcoins just in case it explodes down the road.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Feb 17, 2021)

Also hoping PI network will be worth something when it hits mainnet sometime this year.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 17, 2021)

sytyl said:


> >post any hidden gems/2x's/10x's/100x's etc.


time-travel back to the beginning of last year. and buy any crypto.

still happy I bought some, first time, last year june or something around that times.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 17, 2021)

I wish I spent more money on $LINK back in 2019.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 17, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> VeChain its going to be integrated into the entire vaping industry using blockchain to fight counterfeits it could easily soar to 5 dollars from 5 cents. Puffbar (an highly counterfited disposable vape device) is already integrating it into their system and they're launching in two days


vechain has already rocketed though, what makes you think it will again?

btw I get it's uses etc. I'm just skeptical


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 17, 2021)

EGG OR WYNAUT SOMEONE SAY ONE


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 17, 2021)

Going2KillMyself said:


> View attachment 990798


all crypto's will be worthless, in the end. Due to Bogdanoff.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 17, 2021)

sytyl said:


> latest gem from biz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sytyl (Feb 17, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> EGG OR WYNAUT SOMEONE SAY ONE


I feel it's too late for both but idk much. With that said, I aped in BIGNITE when it was 0.05 and it reached 0.1 recently.
dev seems legit + his previous coin 700x'd and was cloned by a bunch of copycats


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 17, 2021)

sytyl said:


> I feel it's too late for both but idk much. With that said, I aped in BIGNITE when it was 0.05 and it reached 0.1 recently.
> dev seems legit + his previous coin 700x'd and was cloned by a bunch of copycats


absolutely brutal tbh, isn't wynaut like 4 days old

damn what was his previous coin?


----------



## recessed (Feb 17, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> 12 billion market cap, window for 5, 10x has closed


Cope tbh its going to 1k in march


----------



## recessed (Feb 17, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> 12 billion market cap, window for 5, 10x has closed


81k by june


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 17, 2021)

recessed said:


> 81k by june


source: trust m- ah fuck it I'm retarded


----------



## sytyl (Feb 17, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> absolutely brutal tbh, isn't wynaut like 4 days old
> 
> damn what was his previous coin?


yeah, the bsc stuff is new af so good gains to be made
$IGN


----------



## wagbox (Feb 17, 2021)

what is bsc


----------



## recessed (Feb 17, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> source: trust m- ah fuck it I'm retarded


nolinker cope


----------



## varbrah (Feb 17, 2021)

RBC (Rubic) is my comfy hold


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 17, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> vechain has already rocketed though, what makes you think it will again?
> 
> btw I get it's uses etc. I'm just skeptical


still thousands upon thousands of products that get counterfeited and we might see the entire vaping industry follow through from vape juice, to batteries, to disposables, etc they all need a solid verification system which could easily be vechain if they see the success from puffbar


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Feb 17, 2021)

forget altcoins, you should be LOADING into XRP right now. If you believe the reddit soy sentiments on XRP and all that fud then you deserve to miss out tbh. XRP is going to launch so hard it's ridiculous how much potential it has going from here, comparing its value to BTC.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 17, 2021)

49x said:


> forget altcoins, you should be LOADING into XRP right now. If you believe the reddit soy sentiments on XRP and all that fud then you deserve to miss out tbh. XRP is going to launch so hard it's ridiculous how much potential it has going from here, comparing its value to BTC.


Proof?


----------



## Pussyslayer (Feb 17, 2021)

VET will easy 10x


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Feb 17, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> Proof?


if you were in crypto mid to late 2017 you'd know the sentiment regarding XRP back then is almost a copy of todays. All the memes and hardcore fud, 90% of alts mooning while XRP sat still and observed. Even I had major doubts back in 2017 and thought of switching out of XRP but then it finally had its turn and we all know how that turned out...


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 18, 2021)

watching wynaut creep up


----------



## Patient A (Feb 18, 2021)

Is bsc Binance?


sytyl said:


> bsc is the next thing with these retarded eth gas fees, I just tried it, super fast, 10 cent fee for a transaction
> might be a good time to get in


----------



## sytyl (Feb 18, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Is bsc Binance?


it's binance smart chain, new stuff basically so it's easy to 2x-10x your money (small amounts) but also easy to lose it all.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 18, 2021)

btw if you guys want a cheap strat there's a bot that notifies you about new smart chain tokens

most of them are scams prob so b careful


----------



## sytyl (Feb 18, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> btw if you guys want a cheap strat there's a bot that notifies you about new smart chain tokens
> 
> most of them are scams prob so b careful


I got rugged 50 dollars today off a coin called CHINK     
I knew it was a rug but thought it'd be an ez 2x before the owner pulls it, I leave the screen for one minute and it's all gone


----------



## cmena99 (Feb 18, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> _Reminder op makes 200k + a year from his job alone btw he's only here to laugh at broke incels_


Wtf does he do for a living?


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Feb 18, 2021)

cmena99 said:


> Wtf does he do for a living?



_he's a programmer _


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> I got rugged 50 dollars today off a coin called CHINK
> I knew it was a rug but thought it'd be an ez 2x before the owner pulls it, I leave the screen for one minute and it's all gone


brutal jfl

I was sat in a zoom call when this shit popped up I lost it:

NEW TOKEN FOUND

Name: NIGGER
Ticker: NIG
Supply: 100,000
Holders:
3 addresses


----------



## Patient A (Feb 19, 2021)

sytyl said:


> it's binance smart chain, new stuff basically so it's easy to 2x-10x your money (small amounts) but also easy to lose it all.


But how do I buy BSC?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 19, 2021)

never thought I'd make this much money off of a currency named after a pokemon tbh


----------



## sytyl (Feb 19, 2021)

Patient A said:


> But how do I buy BSC?


bsc is just the network, easiest way is to buy bnb on binance and then set up your metamask to run on the bsc network, send over bnb to metamask and then start aping


----------



## sytyl (Feb 19, 2021)

probably a good idea to move all your gains to usdc/busd etc. tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Dutcher (Feb 20, 2021)

Its not gambling ita value investing   

Shill me the next one im looking as well. Managed to 2x BNB


----------



## sytyl (Feb 20, 2021)

sytyl said:


> probably a good idea to move all your gains to usdc/busd etc. tomorrow afternoon


it should have been when I made this post

fucking elon and asian paper hands 



Dutcher said:


> Its not gambling ita value investing
> 
> Shill me the next one im looking as well. Managed to 2x BNB


I aped in 3 bnb into sailormoon.money fuck me


----------



## sytyl (Feb 20, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> watching wynaut creep up





aut0phobic said:


> never thought I'd make this much money off of a currency named after a pokemon tbh








you did pull out on time right?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 20, 2021)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 998895
> 
> you did pull out on time right?


at .48 last night, around 4x

that shit was hilarious, I opened telegram this morning & it was a shit show

the dev left jfl

anything new you got your eye on? pls no swoon


----------



## sytyl (Feb 20, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> at .48 last night, around 4x
> 
> that shit was hilarious, I opened telegram this morning & it was a shit show
> 
> ...


bignite seems legit
I unfortunately aped in on swoon because it seemed coomer, so I'll be shilling that so I can dump my bag on someone


----------



## machinemoggingchad (Feb 21, 2021)

sytyl said:


> bignite seems legit
> I unfortunately aped in on swoon because it seemed coomer, so I'll be shilling that so I can dump my bag on someone


bignite x10?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Feb 24, 2021)

49x said:


> forget altcoins, you should be LOADING into XRP right now. If you believe the reddit soy sentiments on XRP and all that fud then you deserve to miss out tbh. XRP is going to launch so hard it's ridiculous how much potential it has going from here, comparing its value to BTC.


What's your exit strategy?


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Feb 24, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> What's your exit strategy?


I'll begin selling only once it has passed $5 at least. The realistic strategy is to unload 20% every $2 or so from there but in reality most strategies fall flat when emotions are sky high. $5 is my conservative start point, I'm expecting XRP to go to $15 at the very least in this current cycle seeing how well BTC is doing. If BTC ends this run at a peak marketcap of 2T then XRP hitting $20+ is a very real thing.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Feb 25, 2021)

49x said:


> I'll begin selling only once it has passed $5 at least. The realistic strategy is to unload 20% every $2 or so from there but in reality most strategies fall flat when emotions are sky high. $5 is my conservative start point, I'm expecting XRP to go to $15 at the very least in this current cycle seeing how well BTC is doing. If BTC ends this run at a peak marketcap of 2T then XRP hitting $20+ is a very real thing.


I'm just not sure whether we'll see an other pullback before large scale institutional adoption happens.. selling for 5€ when it goes to 50€ would suck ngl. I'd mainly reinvest my profits into xrp either way


----------



## lutte (Feb 27, 2021)

recessed said:


> just buy chainlink i "made" 300k off it since i bought it in march


same tbh


----------

